# Partage écrans entre 2 ipads



## petitchemin (15 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

Je suis à 
A recherche d'une application qui permettrait le partage de l'écran de mon ipad vers un second ipad.

Ex : je surfe sur le net et je voudrais que ma femme avec le sien puisse voir la page que je regarde.

Est ce que vous en connaissez ?

Merci par avance et bon dimanche


----------

